# Trailer Brass Problem



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought Trailer Brass and once I installed it and loaded it Kontakt, I quickly encountered a problem - the sound of the brass sounded muted and lower than in the demos I've heard before buying. 
Whenever I play a note, the note just sounds lower in volume and muted, in comparison to what I can hear from the library in youtube videos etc.
I did discover that it happens when I use the articulations under 'Crossfade' but the ones under 'Velocity' sound normal.
Any help would be highly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## onnomusic (Nov 1, 2021)

move your mod wheel up . I you use Velocity its the velocity that determines the velocity layer (often used for short articulations), otherwise its the mod wheel (often used for long articulations)


----------



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

onnomusic said:


> move your mod wheel up . I you use Velocity its the velocity that determines the velocity layer (often used for short articulations), otherwise its the mod wheel (often used for long articulations)


Hey man, thank you for the fast reply. I do not have any mod wheel on my keyboard. How can I do this on the computer?


----------



## gst98 (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> Hey man, thank you for the fast reply. I do not have any mod wheel on my keyboard. How can I do this on the computer?


What DAW do you use?


----------



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

gst98 said:


> What DAW do you use?


I use both Cubase and FL Studio.


----------



## gst98 (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> I use both Cubase and FL Studio.


Not sure about FL, but in cubase open up the midi editor and bring up the modulation lane. Your mod wheel is pretty much the most essential thing after the actual notes you play in so you should think about grabbing a new keyboard with one, or even better using a controller like a Korg nano control etc...


----------



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for the tip, will consider that.  
About cubase, what do I do once I opened the key editor and brought up the modulation lane?


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> Thanks for the tip, will consider that.
> About cubase, what do I do once I opened the key editor and brought up the modulation lane?


Hi there,

check out THIS VIDEO to understand why you should not just consider buying a midi controller, but actually buy one. In the same video you'll also see curves for modulation, expression and vibrato recorded in Cubase. So if you want to mimic that without a controller simply draw it in. It's a lot easier, faster and more precise with a controller tho. Alternatively you can also simply move the mod wheel in Kontakt on the left side of the virtual keyboard (that's the cc1 parameter you would be controlling with a midi controller).


----------



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> check out THIS VIDEO to understand why you should not just consider buying a midi controller, but actually buy one. In the same video you'll also see curves for modulation, expression and vibrato recorded in Cubase. So if you want to mimic that without a controller simply draw it in. It's a lot easier, faster and more precise with a controller tho. Alternatively you can also simply move the mod wheel in Kontakt on the left side of the virtual keyboard (that's the cc1 parameter you would be controlling with a midi controller).


Thank you for your recommandation. Will check the video. Could you please help me locate virtual keyboard and the mod wheel in Kontakt?


----------



## gst98 (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> Thank you for your recommandation. Will check the video. Could you please help me locate virtual keyboard and the mod wheel in Kontakt?


top right of Kontakt, there are drop-down menus and tick the keyboard box


----------



## loutlander (Nov 1, 2021)

gst98 said:


> top right of Kontakt, there are drop-down menus and tick the keyboard box


That's perfect, here was my solution. 
Thank you so much guys for your time and help! Your good deed will not be forgotten 
I wish you the best!


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> That's perfect, here was my solution.
> Thank you so much guys for your time and help! Your good deed will not be forgotten
> I wish you the best!


Have fun!


----------



## gst98 (Nov 1, 2021)

loutlander said:


> That's perfect, here was my solution.
> Thank you so much guys for your time and help! Your good deed will not be forgotten
> I wish you the best!


Does your keyboard have any knobs of faders on it? you can also map the mod wheel to a knob if it has it


----------



## topijokinen (Nov 1, 2021)

In case youre a mac user, theres also an app called audio swift which turns you trackpad into a midi controller.


----------



## loutlander (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you guys for all your responses!
This is the solution Aaron from Musical Sampling gave me:


----------



## loutlander (Nov 2, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> check out THIS VIDEO to understand why you should not just consider buying a midi controller, but actually buy one. In the same video you'll also see curves for modulation, expression and vibrato recorded in Cubase. So if you want to mimic that without a controller simply draw it in. It's a lot easier, faster and more precise with a controller tho. Alternatively you can also simply move the mod wheel in Kontakt on the left side of the virtual keyboard (that's the cc1 parameter you would be controlling with a midi controller).


Thanks for the video, it was super helpful.


----------

